# Why 4DPO is the loneliest day of the cycle!!!



## nellis10

OK so I am 4 DPO today....so why do I say it's the lonliest day of the cycle?

Because there is nothing going on...That's Why!!! It's pergatory time!! it's not the worst day of the cycle...thats CD1 when AF shows up! But here's why it's the second worst day!!


4 DPO FF looks completely normal and no signs of anything...3 dpo is when you get your crosshairs so it's a fun day!!! It's confirmed ovualtion for you!! 1-2 DPO is when the temps start to rise confirming your others signs of ovulation!!
4 DPO All OV symptoms have now disappeared!
4 DPO It's too early for implantation signs
4 DPO Too early to Test!
4 DPO Your chart isn't interesting to other BnB chart stalkers!!!

So 4 DPO is the lonliest day of the cycle for me!!! :cry::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Aww :hugs::hugs:

:hug:


----------



## celine

*hugz* Nats this day will pass Im sure


----------



## welshwarriors

the day is half way over hun!


----------



## nellis10

A small consolation being that I put my symptoms into FF's new early pregnancy generatoe things and I got that I was 70.7% pregnant!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah me and every other wally at 4DPO...lol


----------



## NickyT75

70.7% at 4DPO?? wow that's pretty good going isnt it? being this much pregnant before implantation has even had a chance to take place :rofl:

Maybe you're gonna be 200% pregnant by the time you POAS?? :rofl:

Good luck! x


----------



## Snowball

I'm having a lonely 2DPO day. I even considered POAS earlier:blush: I've got nothing to do:hissy:


----------



## Angel21

The day will end soon enough....I'm 2 DPO and not much is happening here either! Daft question, but what are crosshairs?


----------



## srm0421

LOL, When I read your post, that song " One, is the loneliest number that you'll ever be".... came into my head. I don't even know what DPO I am on, it can either by 11 DPO which I doubt because my temps should have gone down this morning for :witch: or I could be 4DPO today My temps were acting up and being very uncooperative this month. It is my first month off BCPs so I guess I can't be mad at my body too much. So since my temps were up today I know :witch: is not coming so I will watch for 6 more days and see if the :witch: wants to show her ugly face before I go mad with frustration. Good luck on your TWW


----------



## nellis10

thanks for the replies everyone!! :happydance:

crosshairs are the rd crossed you get in Fertility freiend which show th day you ovulated and also an arbitrary line above which your temps are when you ovulate, normally if you temps go below this line, AF is on her way!


----------



## Angel21

Ah! Thank you Nellis x


----------

